# Zenia Barhoum



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Have any one heard about this soprano?






What do you think?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Have any one heard about this soprano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to say , horrible sound, did she won a contest or something?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I think she did not handle the sustain very well. Sounds OK. I have heard much horrible soprano. I got her CD from a friend from Dubai.

She is Arabic and try to integrate some middle east elements into the video. Check this one out as well:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I think she did not handle the sustain very well. Sounds OK. I have heard much horrible soprano. I got her CD from a friend from Dubai.
> 
> She is Arabic and try to integrate some middle east elements into the video. Check this one out as well:


I wasn't talking about the voice, I mean the video on YouTube.


----------

